# Green full mask X Metallic blue/green



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I have these two in the spawn tank now and I am waiting to see what happens. The spawn tank is a 2.5 and the female was in a floating fry tank. The female has nice dark stripingh and was flirting so I removed her. The male then attacked the female for some time before finally settling down to build the nest up further. The female is still heavily striped and the male is now not attacking her as much but she is missing 80 % of her caudal fin. She seems fine though because she is still heavily striped. Just seems this male is highly aggressive. OK, so here is the pair I am using. 

Here is the male, I bought him from NINEBETTAS








Here is the female, I bought her from Basementbettas, she took 3rd place at an IBC show.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like the male a lot. The female has a nice, wide, dorsal. They'll produce some nice fish.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Nothing but.. Amazing!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

very very pretty, I love the light color on the male


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> I like the male a lot. The female has a nice, wide, dorsal. They'll produce some nice fish.


Thanks! I am still holding my breath on that female, he has really torn her up a lot, this is the first time that I have ever been scared of a male killing a female. As for now I took the female and put her back into her floating pen where they can still flirt. In the morning when I can keep and eye on them I will release her again if she is still receptive. As a back up I have daughter to the current female that I could use. She has the same wide dorsal and her anal fin is actually better than her mothers. She is a marble female, I was actually conditioning her in a divided ten gallon next to a male I wanted to spawn her with but that may have to wait if I have to use her instead of her mother. :-( I have hope though because her mother is one tough female. 
Here is the substitute female. She is younger than her mother so she still has some branching and growing out to do but she is looking good so far. 
When I first put her in the tank she looked like this.














But after she saw the male she colored up to this....






























bettasusa said:


> Nothing but.. Amazing!


Thank you! Don't for get to show me your spawn log for your bi colors!



Pewmew said:


> very very pretty, I love the light color on the male


Thanks!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Alright take two! LOL
I dropped the female back into the main tank again this morning, she was super barred and very flirty. She really likes him but he could care less. He is less aggressive today but still has a iron fist when it comes to his lady. He is back to bubble nesting now and she is hanging out quietly underneath the nest. Hopefully he will stop being such a macho man and spawn with her. :lol:


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the male. His color pattern is typical for dragon scales .... is he a dragon?

Do you have any other females for back up? ... I prefer the mother compared to the daughter.

Good luck, hope they have a big spawn.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

indjo said:


> I love the male. His color pattern is typical for dragon scales .... is he a dragon?
> 
> Do you have any other females for back up? ... I prefer the mother compared to the daughter.
> 
> Good luck, hope they have a big spawn.


Yes he is a dragon scale, as for other females I do have some, but to be honest I can't see what you mean about her not being as good as her mother. Can you point out what you see ?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Alright no go on the female she is to badly injured and I had to take her out. She is still barred and ready but I don't think he wants to spawn with her. Sooo I am adding in her sibling sister, she is he same color but she is a double tail. I'll try to get a photo of her to post. I decided against using the sub female right now because I need the heavy metallic lines that these two females have to get the kind of coloration that I want with the dragon scaling. Crossing my fingers and hoping that maybe he will be nicer to this girl.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the coloring of the male, and the dorsal in the female(s) is wonderful. Should make a good pair, if the male will just cooperate!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok here is the picture of the first female :-(








And here is her sister that I just put in.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ohhh nice DT girl. Hopefully the male carries DT as well.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I love the coloring of the male, and the dorsal in the female(s) is wonderful. Should make a good pair, if the male will just cooperate!


Thanks! I had to remove the female, she is actually doing great in her little hospital tank. The other female is also already showing some damage although not near what the other female endured. The male is still blowing his nest up like crazy and it shocks me he is so aggressive if he is receptive to spawning. Another breeder friend of mine told me that dragons are hard to spawn because of the aggression. Can anyone else offer advice on this as I have never spawned dragons yet.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Ohhh nice DT girl. Hopefully the male carries DT as well.


Thanks! I am still so sad .....:-( He is so mean :evil: Here is a video of how he acts...

This is when I had her separated....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGCRQ8i9tJI

And here is after I put her in
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz7eC1REJW0

He is still bubble nesting like crazy he just attacks when he comes to look for her. All of my other males rarely attack and mostly just show off....Is it a dragon thing or am I putting them together too soon? The nest seems pretty big....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just from my experiences, I've found the darker the water with IAL and shallower the less they fight and the more they work on spawning. Probably because the line of sight is disrupted and they can't see each other as often and with the shallow water the plants take up more room.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Just from my experiences, I've found the darker the water with IAL and shallower the less they fight and the more they work on spawning. Probably because the line of sight is disrupted and they can't see each other as often and with the shallow water the plants take up more room.


Ok I will try taking some water out if this doesn't work thanks! I have oak leaves but they do take some time to release the tannins so that's probably why it's not so dark yet. Ill go add more :lol:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettas Rule said:


> Ok I will try taking some water out if this doesn't work thanks! I have oak leaves but they do take some time to release the tannins so that's probably why it's not so dark yet. Ill go add more :lol:


I hope it works! Mine do nothing but fight until I darken the water to the point I can't see them :roll:


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> I hope it works! Mine do nothing but fight until I darken the water to the point I can't see them :roll:


OK, so they are spawning but I am not happy :-( The male is not picking up any eggs he is not even letting the female pick up any. He is just spawning one after the other after the other...... Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Video of them spawning and his lack of fathering skills :-(
http://youtu.be/zISPrJCXm2A


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He is determined to make this as difficult as possible isn't he? Hmm... wait and see if he picks them up when they're done spawning.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> He is determined to make this as difficult as possible isn't he? Hmm... wait and see if he picks them up when they're done spawning.


OK, I can relax for now.... He learned from the female and actually started picking up the eggs and putting them in the nest. I actually put the original female back in with him because she was so active and fiesty in the hospital tank. Something told me that she could handle it and wanted to at that! lol After I dropped her in they spawned in less than 10 minutes :-D. I know he is gonna eat a lot of the eggs, because many of them were not fertilized properly due to the constant wrapping. However I am guessing I will get around 25-75 fry when it's all said and done. He has put the eggs into a specific area and is tending them well so far. I am so excited! Man this guy was full of it! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Maybe he'll cooperate next time around


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Maybe he'll cooperate next time around


I sure hope so because I just bought 4 new females and I need him to spawn with some of them. :lol:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Sometimes it just takes a little time for them to get the hang of it.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Congratulations! Sometimes it just takes a little time for them to get the hang of it.


Yep! Super glad that he finally did too, he is sooo pretty lol. 

The mom is still doing great too she is happy, no fins and all :lol:

I checked on the father today and he is still tending the nest, he was not scared by my presence and that's good because I have him in my fish room where my jarred males are. I was very worried that I would disturb him with my daily water changes but he actually could care less. :-D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Whenever one of my females gets beaten up, I'm always suprised that they act as if nothing happened. She'll heal up in no time, if my experience is anything to go by.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Whenever one of my females gets beaten up, I'm always suprised that they act as if nothing happened. She'll heal up in no time, if my experience is anything to go by.


I think so too, you know what made me put her back in? I kept thinking about plakats and how short the females fins are already. I have seen pictures of the females after spawning any many of them look like body's and no fins! I took a chance hoping that she was better off than I was imagining in my head and I sure enough she was fine and still is. :-D Spawning betta's can really make you have to trust mother nature and your intuition sometimes. :lol:


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you please please please post pictures of the babies when they start to get their colour. The father was so beautiful I'm sure the babies will be gorgeous. Hopefully they won't share his temperment though.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

gabrielle09 said:


> Can you please please please post pictures of the babies when they start to get their colour. The father was so beautiful I'm sure the babies will be gorgeous. Hopefully they won't share his temperment though.


I was hoping the same thing. Lol! I will keep the thread updated for sure. I have so many spawns going right now that I have been to busy to even post all of them. :-(


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettas Rule said:


> I was hoping the same thing. Lol! I will keep the thread updated for sure. I have so many spawns going right now that I have been to busy to even post all of them. :-(


I'll be the same way in two weeks :shock: I have four pairs going in the tubs and more fish coming in.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'll be the same way in two weeks :shock: I have four pairs going in the tubs and more fish coming in.


Don't you just love it though?! I love tending to all of them :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettas Rule said:


> Don't you just love it though?! I love tending to all of them :-D


That is true lol. I love just watching them do their little daily activities. Can't wait to have my grow outs filled with juvies again :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> That is true lol. I love just watching them do their little daily activities. Can't wait to have my grow outs filled with juvies again :lol::lol::lol:


I know right! lol I am starting a new grow out tank today actually, its gonna be a lot of work :-(. I am starting a planted 55 gallon tank today.:shock: I already put the soil and sand and some water and now I have to fill it :| So much work so little time in the day.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have juvies growing out and I too am planning my next spawn. Talk about addicting!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The pair is beautiful. I agree with MrV...she does have a wide dorsal.

She might have some DT in her genes. Also another reason I think she has DT in her is because of her "spoon" head shape. Its at an angle that usually DT's hold.

The male has a beautiful color and dragon scaling!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> The pair is beautiful. I agree with MrV...she does have a wide dorsal.
> 
> She might have some DT in her genes. Also another reason I think she has DT in her is because of her "spoon" head shape. Its at an angle that usually DT's hold.
> 
> The male has a beautiful color and dragon scaling!


Yes she does have doubletail, the doubletail female I have in this thread is her sister. 
Oh


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

The babies have hatched! :-D I am not sure how many there are but it looks like maybe 15-20...although usually I underestimate spawns in the beginning. This male proved to be a great father after all. :-D


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> Yes he is a dragon scale, as for other females I do have some, but to be honest I can't see what you mean about her not being as good as her mother. Can you point out what you see ?


When choosing females I look for the most ray branching (unless daddy has excessive branching). Mom has 4 while daughter has 3. Fixing ray branching is too much trouble for me. 

Did your male spawn with 2 females?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

indjo said:


> When choosing females I look for the most ray branching (unless daddy has excessive branching). Mom has 4 while daughter has 3. Fixing ray branching is too much trouble for me.
> 
> Did your male spawn with 2 females?


I don't think I fully understand how to count rays to be honest. I have read so much and looked at visual diagrams and I still can't count them right. 

I do see that she doesn't branch out as much, but I just contributed that to her age since they branch more as they age. Her mother was over a year old in her photograph and the daughter is only 4 months old. Could you help me see the branching on my females? You have my permission to use my photo's to illustrate the area's that you are looking at to determine branching.  I really need help on this so if you could find the time it's much appreciated. :-D 

As for the spawn I was able to get the original female to spawn with him.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Good news! The spawn is much larger than I originally thought, I am guessing anywhere from 50-100. I took the father out today I put him into a floating tank in the sorority. I do this with all of my males after taking them from the spawn tank to prevent depression. The constant flirtation of all the females does a really good job keeping them busy with flaring and even trying to start new bubble nests. One time I woke up in the morning to find that one of my females had jumped into the small floating tank holding a recovering male. To my suprise all he did was build a massive bubble nest for her. :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> Yes she does have doubletail, the doubletail female I have in this thread is her sister.
> Oh


Ah. Makes much more sense now! This is going to be an interesting spawn. Especially since there is a DT involved.

They are both HMDT right?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Ah. Makes much more sense now! This is going to be an interesting spawn. Especially since there is a DT involved.
> 
> They are both HMDT right?



The mother of the spawn is a HM her sister is a HMDT. The father is a HM as well. :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> The mother of the spawn is a HM her sister is a HMDT. The father is a HM as well. :-D


Ok...So you're breeding both the HM's, but the female carries HMDT?


And the male does or doesnt?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Ok...So you're breeding both the HM's, but the female carries HMDT?
> 
> 
> And the male does or doesnt?


Yes she does carry DT, I am not sure about the male to be honest. :shock:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your male is gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> Yes she does carry DT, I am not sure about the male to be honest. :shock:


Okay. Wow I just had the biggest confusion for a second.:roll:


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Your male is gorgeous!


Thank you ! I appreciate it!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

The fry are doing well, I have them in a 10 gallon filtered and heavily planted. I have even seen some DT's which should be interesting.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I had the same issue, I thought one of my males was going to kill my female, she definately took a serious beating, but then after 3 days she got the courage, and he started to calm down, and finally they spawned, She was missing scales and most of her fins, I think she was even bleeding  BUT they spawned for 5 hours, and there was 200 or so eggs, I was afraid she might die from this spawning, but she ate some live food, and seemed just fine, females are so resiliant!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Most of my females, even when beat up badly come back and look as good as new. As long as she's eating, that's a good sign.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is an update on the mother.  Her fins have grown out completely, this is by far my favorite female. She is gorgeous, intelligent and reliable and hardy. I can't say enough about her. :-D


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Following along. ^_^ Interested to see how these guys turn out.


----------

